# Epson f2100 Vs Brother Gtx quality pictures



## feo (Mar 19, 2009)

Will love to see your best printed shirts picture of any of this printers real pictures not the one on the trade show floor.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

I second this. Would be great to see some very high quality photos of those hard to print colors such as teals, light blues, etc.


----------

